
Netflix Says It’s ‘Killing’ BitTorrent Traffic - Garbage
http://torrentfreak.com/netflix-says-its-killing-bittorrent-traffic-130504/
======
burkemw3
A previous discussion, "Netflix Is Killing BitTorrent in The US" from April,
2011: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2491213>

